# Irritated with IBS and tummy issues!



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't think all my pain is IBS anymore. I have been having a few more good days but when my tummy gets bad its really bad now. I am being treated for leaky gut right now. Probiotics seems to be helping out with the left side pinches. I also have been doing more lower impact exercising and it seems to help a little bit. The higher impact exercises bother my tummy way to much. I have been doing a lot of walking, yoga, elliptical stuff. I also have been listening to an IBS program called IBS audio program 100. Its a 100 day program. On day five. You can get the program off of www.helpforibs.com I just hope that it helps.

Recently I have been getting a lot of nausea. Tried everything. It seems to come and go. Same with the gas.


----------

